# The Witcher - Netflix: Fans sind von der Rüstung der Nilfgaarder schockiert



## Icetii (31. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Witcher - Netflix: Fans sind von der Rüstung der Nilfgaarder schockiert* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Witcher - Netflix: Fans sind von der Rüstung der Nilfgaarder schockiert*


----------



## Worrel (31. Mai 2019)

Ich hab zwar exakt 0 Ahnung vom Witcher Universum, aber bei dem Vergleichsbild muß ich ebenfalls fragen:
What the actual fuck?


----------



## Baerschke (31. Mai 2019)

Das Spiel ist NICHT die Referenz für die Serie!
Selbst wenn es sich tatsächlich um Aufnahmen aus der Serie handelt, ist da noch nichts nachbearbeitet. Selbst mit Nachbearbeitung ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass sie Rüstungen am Spiel orientieren. Und selbst wenn es diese Orientierung zu Teil gäbe, sollte man nicht die Rüstung eines Offiziers mit der eines einfachen Soldaten gleichsetzen.


----------



## Baerschke (31. Mai 2019)

Und als kleine Ergänzung: Die abgebildete schwarz-weiß-Aufnahme ist von allen bei Twitter veröffentlichten Bildern das häßlichste. In Farbe sieht es schon besser aus.


----------



## golani79 (31. Mai 2019)

Baerschke schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist NICHT die Referenz für die Serie!
> Selbst wenn es sich tatsächlich um Aufnahmen aus der Serie handelt, ist da noch nichts nachbearbeitet. Selbst mit Nachbearbeitung ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass sie Rüstungen am Spiel orientieren. Und selbst wenn es diese Orientierung zu Teil gäbe, sollte man nicht die Rüstung eines Offiziers mit der eines einfachen Soldaten gleichsetzen.


Was willst du da auch groß nachbearbeiten? oO
Müsste wenn, dann komplett ersetzt werden und ich denke nicht, dass das passiert xD

Das Rüstungsdesign ist einfach nur grauenhaft - da stellt es mir immer die Nackenhaare auf, wenn ich so etwas sehe.
Selbst in einem Fantasysetting ist solch ein Rüstungsdesign einfach nur hirnrissig.

Sieht eher aus, wie ein verschrumpelter Sack, als ne Rüstung 




Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RedDragon20 (31. Mai 2019)

Baerschke schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist NICHT die Referenz für die Serie!
> Selbst wenn es sich tatsächlich um Aufnahmen aus der Serie handelt, ist da noch nichts nachbearbeitet. Selbst mit Nachbearbeitung ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass sie Rüstungen am Spiel orientieren. Und selbst wenn es diese Orientierung zu Teil gäbe, sollte man nicht die Rüstung eines Offiziers mit der eines einfachen Soldaten gleichsetzen.


Ändert nichts daran, dass das Design grausig ist. Im Spiel sehen die Rüstungen ganz einfach besser aus. Auch die der einfachen Soldaten.


----------



## Lordex (31. Mai 2019)

Peinlich wie das verschandelt wird. Dieser geleckte Aalglatte Typ ist ja schon peinlich als Geralt aber das is doch der Gipfel der Frechheit....


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. Mai 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ändert nichts daran, dass das Design grausig ist. Im Spiel sehen die Rüstungen ganz einfach besser aus. Auch die der einfachen Soldaten.



Auf was basiert denn die Serie?
Buch oder Spiel?

Vielleicht sind die ja in den Büchern so "beschrieben"?


----------



## sniperisa (31. Mai 2019)

Hmm die sieht schon strange aus. Vor allem ziemlich unpraktikabel. Die haben wohl keinen Berater für historische Waffen und Rüstungen.
Bei einer Rüstung gehts auch darum, durch die Form die Energie der Schläge abzuleiten. Diese komischen furchen bewirken wohl eher das gegenteil.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (31. Mai 2019)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Auf was basiert denn die Serie?
> Buch oder Spiel?
> 
> Vielleicht sind die ja in den Büchern so "beschrieben"?


Afaik nach den Büchern.

Ok, ich kenn die Bücher nicht, es würde mich aber sehr wundern wenn Osteuropäer/Russen etwas derartiges machen.
Solche Art von Phantasie beim Design von Rüstungen kenn ich nur vom Hollywood Realitätsfernrohrkrepierer "Der erste Ritter".

Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Sardaukar vom Dune Fernsehfilm, die waren auch fürchterlich gekleidet!


----------



## rldml (31. Mai 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Sardaukar vom Dune Fernsehfilm, die waren auch fürchterlich gekleidet!



Die Sardaukar gingen sogar noch, noch schlimmer war es bei den Fremen in ihren tarnfarbenen Schlafanzügen...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (31. Mai 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Die Sardaukar gingen sogar noch, noch schlimmer war es bei den Fremen in ihren tarnfarbenen Schlafanzügen...


Stimmt, die waren auch unterirdisch ... und das Kleid der Prinzessin ... und und und ... da war es egal wie dicht das am Original war.

Die Sardaukar hatten doch so ein Aufputschgas in den Helmen, oder würfel ich da was durcheinander ?
In der Miniserie waren es ja eher was wie die Schweizer Garde Uniformen.


----------



## Spassbremse (31. Mai 2019)

Du liebe Güte, das sieht ja nun wirklich unglaublich...unschön aus. 

Den/die Verantwortliche(n) bitte umgehend feuern und nie wieder so etwas machen lassen, danke.


----------



## Jan8419 (31. Mai 2019)

Oh man das ist ähm.... verständlich


----------



## OField (31. Mai 2019)

Habe jetzt wieder mit hysterischen Fans gerechnet, aber das kann man doch wirklich nachvollziehen.


----------



## MrFob (31. Mai 2019)

Das sieht jetzt mal echt nicht so doll aus. Haben sie die Ruestungen zum trocknen ein bisschen zu lange in die Sonne gelegt?


----------



## Celerex (31. Mai 2019)

Wow! Das sieht ja gar nicht mal so gut aus. Es sollte eigentlich egal sein, ob sich die Serie nun an die Spiele oder an die Bücher orientiert, aber eine Rüstung sollte in gewisser Weise auch immer aufgrund des Abschreckungsfaktors etwas her machen. In dem Fall lachen sich die Gegner bestenfalls tot... vielleicht ist das aber auch die Taktik dahinter.


----------



## MichaelG (31. Mai 2019)

Ähm das ist ja noch nicht einmal ansatzweise ähnlich. Totaler Fehlgriff imho und ein Unding.


----------



## Schalkmund (31. Mai 2019)

Na, wenn der Production Value der restlichen Serie genau so hoch ist, dann viel Spaß.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (31. Mai 2019)

Soso, "Leaks" von den Dreharbeiten.
Ich kanns mir bildhaft vorstellen wie die Verantwortlichen mit Popcorn und Bier/Cola in der Hand, in irgendeinem Konferenzraum sich über die ganze Aufregung kaputtlachen, die sie selbst verursacht haben um das Feuer der viralen Werbung am Laufen zu halten.
Werbekosten: Plastikrüstung für 40 Dollar, einen zu heiß eingestellten Radiator für die Plastikrüstung und ein 200$ Smartphone. 
Ganz nach dem Motto "Bad Publicity is better then none".

Sollte dem nicht so sein...ach du meine Güte...


----------



## Wappla (31. Mai 2019)

Ich würde das nicht allzu ernst nehmen. Mit solchen fake news testen die Macher oft wie die Leute darauf reagieren.


----------



## Phone (1. Juni 2019)

Wird bestimmt so aussehen weil richtige Rüstung schmieden zu lassen zu teuer wäre für eine Serie deren Erfolg von ein paar Fans abhängt...
Zudem sieht Geralds Klamotte auf dem Bild auch nicht nach dem Highlight aus.

Außerdem sieht man ja das wohl mehrer diese Art von Rüstung tragen, finde ich ganz schön aufwändig für nen Fake..also ob die nichts bessere zutun haben..

Aber eins ist gewiss...Eine größere Entäuschung als GoT S8 wird keine Rüstung der Welt sein


----------



## Batze (1. Juni 2019)

Vom Spiel selbst halte ich selbst nicht so viel, ein vollkommen Überbewerterter Hype Titel, ist aber natürlich Geschmackssache. Was ich viel schlimmer finde ist dieses verlogene Studio, ganz schlimm, aber Okey, wer darauf rein fällt. Von Netflix halte ich allerdings  noch viel weniger. Was soll da also bei rauskommen? NixFlix.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (1. Juni 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Vom Spiel selbst halte ich selbst nicht so viel, ein vollkommen Überbewerterter Hype Titel, ist aber natürlich Geschmackssache. Was ich viel schlimmer finde ist dieses verlogene Studio, ganz schlimm, aber Okey, wer darauf rein fällt. Von Netflix halte ich allerdings  noch viel weniger. Was soll da also bei rauskommen? NixFlix.


Du magst aber auch gar nichts, voll der verbitterte Hater.


----------



## Meatsucker (1. Juni 2019)

Diese Rüstungen sollen laut folgendem Beitrag gar nicht in Nahaufnahmen vorkommen, also regt Euch alle mal nicht so auf.... 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzcgvAv0WnI&t=35
s


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. Juni 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Du magst aber auch gar nichts, voll der verbitterte Hater.


Doch, er mag schon was. Den Epic Store. Den findet er richtig geil.


----------



## SGDrDeath (1. Juni 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Doch, er mag schon was. Den Epic Store. Den findet er richtig geil.


Er glaubt den Advocatus Diaboli geben zu müssen. Die Frage ist warum, denn manchmal braucht man den gar nicht.


----------



## Lucatus (1. Juni 2019)

Meatsucker schrieb:


> Diese Rüstungen sollen laut folgendem Beitrag gar nicht in Nahaufnahmen vorkommen, also regt Euch alle mal nicht so auf....
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzcgvAv0WnI&t=35
> s


Ich will aber keine laufenden Kackhaufen im Hintergrund sehen naja die Serie ist für mich sowieso schon längst Tod bei dem Cast vor allem Fringilla wird von ner schwarzen gespielt


----------



## Terracresta (2. Juni 2019)

Phone schrieb:


> Wird bestimmt so aussehen weil richtige Rüstung schmieden zu lassen zu teuer wäre für eine Serie deren Erfolg von ein paar Fans abhängt...
> Zudem sieht Geralds Klamotte auf dem Bild auch nicht nach dem Highlight aus.
> 
> Außerdem sieht man ja das wohl mehrer diese Art von Rüstung tragen, finde ich ganz schön aufwändig für nen Fake..also ob die nichts bessere zutun haben..
> ...



Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass die für Filme Rüstungen schmieden lassen? Schau dir mal an, was da von den Warcraft Movie Probs versteigert wurde. Die Rüstungen sind nicht echt und sollen nur echt genug ausschauen.

Generell finde ich eher das Bum-Chin vom Hauptdarsteller ablenkend (um es nett auszudrücken) und dass wird man ständig zu sehen bekommen. xD


----------



## dasunheil (14. Juni 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Vom Spiel selbst halte ich selbst nicht so viel, ein vollkommen Überbewerterter Hype Titel, ist aber natürlich Geschmackssache. Was ich viel schlimmer finde ist dieses verlogene Studio, ganz schlimm, aber Okey, wer darauf rein fällt. Von Netflix halte ich allerdings  noch viel weniger. Was soll da also bei rauskommen? NixFlix.


Na, dann kannst Du ja froh sein, dass  die Serie nicht auf den Spielen, sondern auf den Büchern basiert.  

Schließlich wird ja nicht Witcher 3 verfilmt, sondern Sapkowskis Bücher.
Also erstma lesen und dann Bescheid wissen.
Die Bücher sind auch etwas anders als Witcher 3. CD Projekt hat vieles hinzuerfunden.

Das Game ist einfach nur eine Interpretation der Original-Bücher.


----------

